# Plugs and Wires



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

This might have already been answered.. but im gonna ask anyway (sorry).. I ordered MSD ignition wires, and NGK t55 spark plugs... is this a good combo, anyone else do it? Any output will help, thanks everyone


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the same exact combo on my car. The reason why I done it because I did not like the way the car ran, but it was normal. After installation the car idle alot smother and alittle better throttle response. I did not care about numbers just a better running car. When you install use antiseize on the sparkplugs and dielectric grease on the wires.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Those NGK's are great plugs. I noticed a difference in idle and acceleration when when I first intalled mine.


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

arty: awsome, thanks guys... now for my next question lol, what should i set the spark plugs too? .45? .50? .55? I just wanna know what the happy medium is. and also does anyone know the map of the firing order?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

csette85 said:


> arty: awsome, thanks guys... now for my next question lol, what should i set the spark plugs too? .45? .50? .55? I just wanna know what the happy medium is. and also does anyone know the map of the firing order?


Can't remember off the top of my head. I have it written down @ work what I set mine at. I'll post it when I get to the shop, If someone dosen't beat me to it.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

*NGK gets a 2 thumbs up*

NGK are top notch spark plugs. As to whether you will see an improvement in the way it runs by replacing your current plugs you won't notice any difference. I have them on my LS2 and cannot complain, but did not see any changes in my quarter mile. Just make sure you get the correct heat range, I know some fellars who have made this mistake and it wassn't pretty. Good luck. Enough said.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Anywere between .040 and .050 should be ok. I gapped mine at .045 on my 04 and it runs fine. My stock plugs gapped between .040-.045.
Edit: Ohh no need to worry about firing order each sparkplug has it's own coil. But the firing order is:1-8-7-2-6-5-4-3
The left side of the engine or driverside is odd and the right side of the engine or passenger side even starting with the lowest number front of the engine.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Can't remember off the top of my head. I have it written down @ work what I set mine at. I'll post it when I get to the shop, If someone dosen't beat me to it.


gapped mine @.55.


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

so whats the actually reccommended gap?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

csette85 said:


> so whats the actually reccommended gap?


The stock plug gap for the 6.0 is .040. IAW:GM Service manual.


----------

